# [H] Antonidas - Liberty sucht Mitstreiterinnen für WotLK-Raids



## Coralsea (11. November 2008)

Wenn du weiblich bist und eine nette, ehrgeizige Frauencommunity suchst, bist du bei uns genau richtig!

In unserer Gilde Liberty steht der Spielspaß im Vordergrund. Wir definieren uns nicht über Itemstats oder Ehrenpunkte! Grundsätzlich ist jede aktive Spielerin ab 20 Jahren willkommen die raiden, questen oder twinken möchte - sofern sie mit unserer Gildensatzung einverstanden ist.

Du kannst dich bei uns bewerben wenn:

• du weiblich und mindestens 20 Jahre alt bist
• du World of Warcrfaft spielst (Einsteigerinnen sind genauso willkommen wie Azeroth Spezialistinnen)
• du Teil einer netten Community werden möchtest, die mit Spaß *und* Ernsthaftigkeit den Welt-, Instanz- und Raidbossen das Fürchten lehrt
• du auch mal über einen selbst- oder fremdverschuldeten Wipe lachen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bewerben kannst du dich indem du dich zunächst in unserem Forum registrierst und anschließend hier eine Kurzbewerbung schreibst. Bitte beschreibe in deiner Bewerbung auch deinen Spielcharakter. Klasse, Skillung (DD, Heal, Tank) und Level sind hierbei besonders wichtig. Wenn du dich mit einem neuen Charakter oder Twink unserer Gilde anschließen möchtest, dann teile uns das bitte auch in deiner Bewerbung mit. Nach Eingang deiner Bewerbung werden wir uns mit dir per PN in Verbindung setzen und dich zu einem Teamspeak-Gespräch einladen. Zum Bewerbungsforum.

In Hinblick auf kommende Raids und andere Instanzen in WotLK suchen wir vor allem *(Krieger- und Druiden-)Tanks sowie (Schamanen-, Paladin- und Druiden-)Heilerinnen* ab Level 50. Aber auch andere Klassen sind willkommen.  

Wir freuen uns auf DICH!


----------



## Coralsea (15. November 2008)

/push

Wir suchen immer noch, Mädels! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coralsea (20. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Coralsea (28. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Coralsea (2. Dezember 2008)

/push 

Wir brauchen immer noch Tanks


----------



## Coralsea (6. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## LittleFay (12. Dezember 2008)

Meldet euch, es macht wirklich tierisch Spaß bei uns!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coralsea (23. Januar 2009)

Ich /push noch mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aktuell würden wir uns auch über Eulen, Ele-/Verstärker-Schamis und über alle anderen freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

